# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  SmartFTP

## tancja

*SmartFTP 4.0.1081.0*

*Операционная система:* Windows XP  Vista 7
*Год:* 2010
*Платформа:* x32/x64
*Адрес официального сайта:* www.smartftp.com
*Язык (интерфейса):* Мультиязычный
*Размер:* 27.89 MB

*Описание:* SmartFTP - FTP клиент, с легко настраиваемым эксплорероподобным интерфейсом и поддержкой тем Windows XP. В программе реализованы: многопоточная загрузка, докачка, работа через прокси и файерволы, SSL, FXP, операции Drag-n-Drop, работа по расписанию, ведение лог-файлов, просмотр подключаемых сайтов, закладки (Favorites) и возможность взаимодействия с Windows Commander 5.0.

turbo.to
Depositfiles.com

----------

